# Directv no landline no network



## ajkochuiuc (Dec 14, 2009)

Just got a new place and don't have a landline or a network set-up. I do however have Directv.

Is there anyway I can hack my TiVo Series 2 DT so that I can get the program updates through Directv instead of getting a landline or setting up a network sooner than I thought?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If you have a DirecTV receiver with integrated TiVo (can't tell from "TiVo Series 2 DT"), then you need neither a landline nor a network - the guide data comes over the satellite. Network access is not supported on these boxes. As long as your box has previously been activated, you don't need a landline connected either.


----------



## ajkochuiuc (Dec 14, 2009)

The TiVo was purchased at my old residence and has been activated and used since March '07. The Directv was installed about 2 weeks ago. It is a stand alone TiVo that will, hopefully, be attached to the Directv receiver. The family room unfortunately, has the Directv HD-DVR attached to the TV, I was planning to holdout for the Directv TiVo. Anyway, I was hoping I could get the program updates, connect to TiVo etc over the satellite since the one good thing with Directv is all the info over the satellite instead of a landline.

I use my cell phone as my only phone line and have yet to hook-up the network. I am just looking for a way to get TiVo set-up in the bedroom for the next few months before I get the network set-up.

If I take the TiVo to my brother's house, we have the same Directv package, could I get it activated that way and be good to go for longer than the 2 week program storage? I wasn't sure if it is possible but thought if anyone would know it would be this group. 

Thanks again.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Oh, you have a standalone TiVo. That's different. The standalone TiVo requires either a phone or network connection. You can have it make a call where you are and get 10-11 days of guide data, but it will go stale fairly soon.


----------



## ajkochuiuc (Dec 14, 2009)

That's what I was afraid of. I was hoping someone had a way to use the Directv feed to update the TiVo information maybe somehow using the phone line in between the two or some firmware download to the TiVo.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Nope. Sorry.


----------



## RHartje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a Phillips DSR 7000 Zippered and networked with no phone line for 2 years. It was working Sunday and Monday(21st) morning it wasn't. The symptom, no satelite signal, searching. My info screen says DirecTV subscription cancelled and doesn't know it is a DVR Tivo. A call to DirectV says they received my payment on Dec 10th with my account in good standing. 
The DirecTV tech started with a reboot and then wanted to check the phone line, a dead end with no phone line. I have had one too many changes this month and don't know the problem. I cancelled the Outdoor Ch. special sub and Stars. The DSR 7000 is a no RID and the changes needed to be called in. Everything worked fine for a week and then Clearwire sent me a new WImax modem on Saturday. This blew up my home DNS network, the new modem pushed my Lynksys router. I think this is just a coincidence, but the timing is right. The Tech started to blame TIVO, but I don't see how they even know about me, it's been all DirecTV. Could my new modem be the problem or is it the dreaded changes to a non RID?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

RHartje:
Do you have other DirecTV Receivers? Do they have signal?


----------



## yoyo_58 (Apr 16, 2005)

I think I will need to buy a new D* TiVo box soon and I don't have a landline.

So, let's say that Weaknees delivers a new box and card that I need to activate on my account. What exactly do I need to do to get this set up (dialing in) at a friends house who doesn't have sat tv?

Do I take the new unit to their house and attach it to their tv? Is this step one? Supply power to the box and begin the guided setup as step two?

Will I have to call a D* rep at any point?

I've read that I will need to let the unit call out twice. Will the unit hang up itself after each call? Do I need to initiate the second call or will the unit do that itself.

Clearly I'm looking for step by step handholding here. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------

